# FOR ALL SOLDIERS WITH AN FY 12 (1 October 2011 – 30 September 2012) ETS DATE



## Snaquebite (Jan 9, 2012)

FOR ALL SOLDIERS WITH AN FY 12 (1 October 2011 – 30 September 2012) ETS DATE
Continuing Army policy dictates all Soldiers with an FY 12 ETS date must reenlist NLT 31 January 2012. The reenlistment of these Soldiers after 31 January will require an exception to policy submitted through the first Colonel (O-6) to Army Human Resources Command for approval.
Affected Soldiers who have not visited their respective reenlistment office recently should do so now. Selective Reenlistment Bonuses and Critical Skills Retention Bonuses WILL NOT be changing before the end of this month.
Mr. Christopher L. Grim
Chief, Retention Management Division
Deputy Chief of Staff, G-1
United States Army Special Operations Command
COMM: 910-432-5224 DSN: 239
christopher.grim@ahqb.soc.mil


----------



## Brill (Jan 9, 2012)

Damn sure looks like someone is looking at numbers before the big RIF.


----------



## Snaquebite (Jan 9, 2012)

Let the draw down begin.....


----------



## Etype (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank God.  This 4th BDE, 4th Bn stuff is too much.


----------



## Brill (Jan 9, 2012)

Damn!
http://www.armyreenlistment.com/Messages/MILPER/CSRB_11_075_20110307.pdf

18B SF WEAPONS SGT E-7 19-23 $18,000 $30,000 $50,000 $75,000 $150,000
18C SF ENGINEER SGT E-7 19-23 $18,000 $30,000 $50,000 $75,000 $150,000
18D SF MEDICAL SGT E-7 19-23 $18,000 $30,000 $50,000 $75,000 $150,000
18E SF COMMO SGT E-7 19-23 $18,000 $30,000 $50,000 $75,000 $150,000
18F SF ASST OP/INTEL SGT E-7 19-23 $18,000 $30,000 $50,000 $75,000 $150,000
18Z SF SENIOR SGT E-8 and E-9 19-23 $18,000 $30,000 $50,000 $75,000 $150,000
*35P CRYPTOLOGIC LINGUIST(CM, JN, RU) E-7 19-20 None None $50,000 $75,000 $100,000*
35P CRYPTOLOGIC LINGUIST (AD, AQ, AZ,DG, PF, PU, PV, PW) E-7 19-20 None None $75,000 $80,000 $115,000


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 10, 2012)

That's the Devils money lindy


----------

